# Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

_diese Diskussion wurde hier ausgekoppelt_


----------



## Eurocorp (21. Juni 2010)

*Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

nun ja, wie hyperionical schon geschrieben hat. es spielt leider keine rolle welche partei in diesem land die regierungsgewalt inne hat. im übrigen spielt es in keinem land dieser welt eine rolle.
die tatsächliche rollenverteilung auf diesem planeten sieht leider anders aus.
viele wissen es. viele regen sich auf. leider nur sehr wenige beginnen zu handeln.

was hat sich seit der zeit der sumerer und der erfindung der keilschrift denn geändert?

oh natürlich, wir haben fließendes wasser aus wänden und bei uns kommt der elektrische strom schon aus der steckdose. toll.

auch müssen wir unserem täglichen essen nicht mehr nachjagen, gibts frisch angerichtet bei mc´donalds. auch toll.

und sonst? nach wie vor werden sehr, sehr viele von wenigen regiert, gelegentlich unterdrückt und ausgebeutet. "wenige" leben nur von der arbeit sehrer vieler anderer, ohne auch nur selber werte zu schaffen. 
diese wenigen lassen ihr geld für sich arbeiten. ganz toll.

solange sich die gesellschaftlichen umstände auf diesem planeten nicht ändern, WERDEN WIR ALLE DURCH ZINS UND ZINSESZINS IMMER ÄRMER.
DIE MENGE DES GELDES IST BEGRENZT. 
UNSER GELD IST NICHT WEG, ES HABEN DANN NUR DIE (ca. 1000 reichsten menschen) ANDEREN.

in diesem sinne, vielen dank fürs zuhören und eine gute nacht.

.:|:.Unser Deutschland.:|:.Gleichheit | Sozial | Freiheit | aktive Demokratie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



Eurocorp schrieb:


> und sonst? nach wie vor werden sehr, sehr viele von wenigen regiert,



Umgekehrt wäre auch etwas unpraktisch. Der Sinn einer Regierung liegt darin, dass sich einige wenige darum kümmern, dass die große Masse organisiert und die Gesellschaft als solche funktionstüchtig bleibt. Denn bis auf weiteres sind die Menschen nicht in der Lage oder willens, von alleine das nötige Verhalten zu zeigen



> gelegentlich unterdrückt und ausgebeutet



Das ist seit den Sumerern zumindest in Bezug auf den Umfang/Grad der Unterdrückung/Ausbeutung dramatisch reduziert worden, imho auch in Bezug auf die Zahl der Fälle. (auch wenn ich gerade keine Keil-Statistik zur Hand habe  )



> "wenige" leben nur von der arbeit sehrer vieler anderer, ohne auch nur selber werte zu schaffen.
> diese wenigen lassen ihr geld für sich arbeiten. ganz toll.



Letzteres hat allerdings nicht direkt etwas mit der Regierung zu tun, sondern mit einem Gesellschaftsmodell, in dem Geld einfach alles kann (sogar Geld machen).



> solange sich die gesellschaftlichen umstände auf diesem planeten nicht ändern, WERDEN WIR ALLE DURCH ZINS UND ZINSESZINS IMMER ÄRMER.
> DIE MENGE DES GELDES IST BEGRENZT.



Genaugenommen: Nö. Die Menge des Geldes über die Zeit betrachtet unbegrenzt und gerade die Finanzwirtschaft hat einen nenneswerten Anteil daran, dass es immer mehr wird.
Begrenzt ist nur der Wert -> Inflation.



> UNSER GELD IST NICHT WEG, ES HABEN DANN NUR DIE (ca. 1000 reichsten menschen) ANDEREN.



Aber nicht durch Zinsen. Es sei denn, man ist so blöd, Kredite aufzunehmen.



> .:|:.Unser Deutschland.:|:.Gleichheit | Sozial | Freiheit | aktive Demokratie



Signaturen bitte als solche anlegen, keine Standardzeilen in jedes Post kopieren.


----------



## Eurocorp (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

@ruyven_macaran, hier ein kleiner beitrag zu meinem post vom 21.06. vorbehaltlos lesen, drüber nachdenken,
ggf. entsprechende literatur zu rate nehmen und am ende feststellen, das vieles so ist wie es ist. und keine regierung dieser welt daran etwas ändern wird. auch nicht in deutschland. was nicht heißen soll, nicht mehr zu wählen. wir haben immer eine wahl.

LINK: Ihr Geld ist weg. Hier die Antwort, warum es so ist, wie es ist. - Kopp-Verlag


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



Eurocorp schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran, hier ein kleiner beitrag zu meinem post vom 21.06. vorbehaltlos lesen, drüber nachdenken,
> ggf. entsprechende literatur zu rate nehmen und am ende feststellen, das vieles so ist wie es ist. und keine regierung dieser welt daran etwas ändern wird. auch nicht in deutschland. was nicht heißen soll, nicht mehr zu wählen. wir haben immer eine wahl.
> 
> LINK: Ihr Geld ist weg. Hier die Antwort, warum es so ist, wie es ist. - Kopp-Verlag


Klingt logisch und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Klingt so.
Und damit fällt es in die mitlerweile sehr große Gruppe von Geschichten unterschiedlicher Intention, die logisch klingen, aber falsch sind.

In dem Fall sind es mal wieder die Grundlagen und Ungenauigkeiten, die hier einen verzerrten Eindruck generieren:

"Es ist der Zins, der allen Wohlstand und alle Absicherung verschlingen wird."
Im Endeffekt stimmt, dass Zinsen an Rücklagen knabbern. Haben sie aber schon immer gemacht und sie machen es auch nicht direkt - sondern über die Inflation, d.h. die Generierung von zusätzlichem Geld in Umlauf, dass den Wert der angespaarten Rücklagen verringert. Dadurch wird aber kein Wohlstand vernichtet. Das ist ein ganz banales und im Kapitalismus nötiges Mittel, um die Leute davon abzuhalten, große Mengen Geld einfach einzulagern - was an sich noch nicht schlimm wäre, aber eine Steuerung des Finanzsystems erheblich erschwert und das Risiko einer schleichenden Deflation oder einer schlagartigen, unkontrollierbaren Inflation birgt, wenn die Leute auf einmal das Geld doch rausholen. (de facto würden da die gleichen Mechanismen wie an der Börse wirken)

"Die Bibliotheken der Universitäten sind mit Wissen von Experten voll gestopft. Die meisten dieser Experten bewegen sich aber im Mainstream, in einer Konstellation aus Lügen, Unterdrückung und Wahrheiten."
Stimmt natürlich zu 100%. Natürlich bewegt sich die Mehrheit der Experten im "Mainstream". Der Mainstream ist schließlich über die Mehrheit definiert. Und natürlich gibt es in jedem Informationgebilde, an dem eine große Zahl von Menschen mitwirkt, auch Fälle von Lüge oder Unterdrückung. Aber was suggeriert der Artikel bzw. auf welche Aussage baut der Autor im weiteren Verlauf auf?
Das die Mehrheit der Experten Lügen verbreiten und der Unterdrückung von Menschen dienen und man sich statt dessen an Minderheiten halten sollte - und das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit falsch und alles, was "logisch" daran anknüpft entsprechend nutzlos.

"Es gilt weiterhin: Wenn es so viele Experten gäbe, hätte es die Finanzkrise nicht geben dürfen!"
Schlichtweg falsch. Wieso sollte es keine Krise geben, weil es Experten gibt? Die Krise gab es gerade wegen vieler Experten, d.h. einer großen Gruppe von Personen, die alle auf ähnlichen (weil bestmöglichen) Analysemodellen aufbaut und somit zeitgleich zu ähnlichen Schlüssen kommt und diese auch umsetzt -> schwere Störung des Systems. Hätten da tausende Laien gesessen, die frei nach Schnauze sinnloses Zeug machen, dann hätte es auch keine Rückkopplung zwischen unterschiedlichen Branchen geben können.
Was viele Leute vergessen: Die vielen Finanz-Experten, die es gab und gibt arbeiten nicht daran, gemeinsam Krisen zu verhindern. Die werden dafür bezahlt, maximalen Gewinn/minimalen Verlust für ihre einzelnen Auftraggeber rauszuschlagen. Und das haben sie gemacht, sehr erfolgreich (und zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit) imho.

"Um diese Frage zu beantworten, lösen wir uns ganz einfach von dem Expertenwissen und wir bedienen uns des guten alten Menschenverstandes."
Das dieser Ansatz nicht gut gehen kann, sollte eigentlich jedem auf Anhieb einleuchten, der Verschwörungstheorien nicht prinzipiell als die bessere Erklärung ansieht. Mit "gutem alten Menschenverstand" kann bei der Analyse komplexer Systeme i.d.R. rein gar nichts anfangen (egal ob Börse, Klima, Kernreaktor, Weltwirtschaft oder Ökosphäre), der ist darauf ausgerichtet möglichst schnell eine grobe Abschätzung des unmittelbaren Umfeldes zu liefern. Mit "logischem Denken" (das in der Folge stellenweise verwendet wird) käme man eher vorran - aber in jedem Fall braucht es eine stabile Ausgangsbasis. Und die wirft der Autor ganz offen in die Tonne um fortan auf wenigen Allgemeinplätzen aufzubauen...

"Es ist in der Realität aber leider noch viel krasser. Denn die armen Studenten werden sich Geld von den wohlhabenden Studenten leihen, um sich eine Mahlzeit kaufen zu können."
Siehe meine obige Aussage: An Zinsen direkt verlieren tut nur, wer so blöd ist, sich was zu leihen. Die, die viel Geld haben, verdienen nicht an denjenigen, die wenig haben. Sie verdienen an denjenigen, die mehr haben wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf Zukunft und Vernunft.

"Die Krise ist nur vordergründig eine Schuldenkrise, denn sie ist im Ergebnis eine Zins-Krise."
s.o.: Probelmatisch sind nur die Schuldzinsen. Niemand gerät in eine Krise, weil er Zinsen auf sein Konto bekommt. Wenn niemand Schulden aufnehmen würde, täte er dass ja auch gar nicht. "Schuldenkrise" ist genau der richtige Ausdruck. Das diese mit Zinsen einhergehen, ist im Kapitalismus natürlich selbstverständlich, führt aber in die falsche Richtung.

"Und sie bieten auch gleich die Lösung an: »Rettungspackete«"
Die Notlösung. Wieder ein kleiner aber wichtiger Unterschied. Die Rettungspakete sind der Versuch, die Situation nicht eskalieren zu lassen. Sie beheben nicht die Ursache und behaupten das auch nicht. Ein Rettungsboot dient schließlich auch nicht dazu, dass Schiff wieder seetüchtig zu machen, sondern es verhindert, dass neben dem Schiff auch noch Menschenleben verloren gehen.

"Und die sogenanten »Rettungs«-Packete sind Zins-Zahlungen an die Halter des internationalen Kapitals."
Die Rettungspakete sind in vielen Fällen nichtmal Zahlungen, geschweige denn Zins-Zahlungen und sie gehen primär auch nicht an die Halter, sondern an die Kontrolleure des internationalen Kapitals.

"Die 90 Prozent der Bevölkerung, die Ihre Cent verzinsen wollen, sind die Zugpferde vor dem Tross derer, die das Gesamtkapital halten. Mit anderen Worten: Die Interessen der Bevölkerung werden äußerst erfolgreich in den Dienst der Elite gestellt. Der kleine Mann ist die Masse, und diese Masse wird in der Verteidigung der eigenen profanen Interessen schlichtweg im Sinne der Elite instrumentalisiert."
Und hier sind wir an der Stelle, an der der Artikel vom unseriösen ins populistisch-hetzerische umschlägt... Hat hier irgendjemand ein Konto? Vermutlich viele. Wurdet ihr in irgend einer Weise von Eliten instrumentalisiert, in Dienst gestellt,...?
Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht. Denn das ist schlichtweg nicht nötig. Die Mehrheit der "kleinen Leute" eifert vollkommen freiwillig und aus Eigeninitiative dem nach, was die Eliten vormachen. Wenn Multimilliardäre Reibach an der Börse machen, dann kommt klein Michel an und will (T- ) Aktien kaufen. Von ganz allein. Da muss man nichts instrumentalisieren - und wer was anderes erzählt, längt letztendlich vom Problem ab: Anstatt den Leuten zu erklären, dass sie ihr Verhalten ändern müssen, wird suggeriert, dass "die" (da oben; Politiker; Manager; oberen Zehntausen; bei entsprechend gesinnte Quellen auch gern mal bestimmte Ethnien oder Religionen) einen "unterdrücken". Und schon wird gemeckert, statt nachgedacht und gehandelt.

(Wär ich Verschwörungstheoretiker, könnte ich dem Autor jetzt unterstellen, dass er die Massen im Sinne der grauen Emminenzen dahingehend manipulieren will, dass sie sich dritte als Feindbild aussuchen, um ganz bewusst von der Wahrheit abzulenken, deren Entdeckung schwerwiegende Umverteilungsprozesse in Gang setzen könnte. Bin ich aber nicht  )


"Die 90 Prozent jener ohne Kapital"
Man beachte übrigens auch die schleichende Bedeutungsänderung, die typisch für Hetzschriften ist. Weiter oben waren es 90% mit 10% des Kapitals, jetzt haben sie rein gar nichts mehr...

"Die europäischen Staaten haben angefangen, sich an den Zinszahlungen zu beteiligen,"
Wieder ein Fall von "letztlich richtig, aber":
Natürlich fließen erhebliche Summen, die letztlich auch mal Zinsen repräsentieren, durch die Staatshaushalte. Aber bei dieser Formulierung entsteht ganz schnell der Eindruck, dass wäre eine fürchterlich neue fürchterliche Bedrohung. Dabei ist so ziemlich das einzige, was diese Forumlierung rechtfertigt, die Staatsverschuldung - und somit eine (tatsächlich hochproblematische, aber im kapitalistischen Wettkampf zwischen Staaten unvermeidbare) Erfindung des vorletzten Jahrhunderts.

"Aber auch fähige Wissenschaftler der Neuzeit haben immer wieder auf die Gefahren des internationalen Zinssystems hingewiesen. Und was denken Sie, wie viel Beachtung diese Kritiker fanden? Haben Sie vor 2008 jemals vom Begriff des »umlaufgesicherten Freigeldes« gehört? Sagt Ihnen der Name Silvio Gesell etwas? Nein? Dann gehören Sie zu den 90 Prozent der Bevölkerung, die aufgrund unterdrückter Informationen brav den Wohlstand und die Absicherung der Elite erarbeitet."
Sagt jemandem hier der Name Dennis L- Meadows etwas?
Nö? Merkwürdigerweise ist der (imho wesentlich brisantere) Inhalt eines von ihm verfassten Berichtes in den meisten Bibliotheken (vermutlich allen Unbibliotheken) und in seiner Aussage auch online frei einsehbar. "Unterdrückung"? Wenn man es so nennen mag. Aber der Unterdrücker sitzt nicht, wie das hier imho suggeriert wird, im Bundestag oder einem Aufsichtsrat, sondern irgendwo zwischen linker und rechter Schädelwand. Ressourcenverknappung und Überbevölkerung wurden schon im 19. Jhd. diskutiert, trotzdem will die Spaßgesellschaft von heute nichts davon wissen. Klimaerwärmung ist seit 20 Jahren ein wissenschaftliches Thema.
Aber die Ignoranz der Leute lässt eben jede Information in Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken, die nicht in einen Satz mit 5 Wörtern passt und mit mulimillionen$-multimedia-Kampagnen ins Hirn gehämmert wird.

Was der Artikel aber akzeptabel hinbekommt: "Aber ja, die hier genannten Beispiele sind ungenau, weil vereinfacht!" An das Niveau schließe ich mich mal an. Also nicht rummeckern liebe VWL-Experten, wenn ich nur die Richtung nicht das Ergebniss und den Weg 100% wiedergebe


----------



## hyperionical (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

@ruyven_macaran:
Es ist erwiesen und auch in interen öffentlich zugänglichen Dokumenten von Banken wie z.B. der FED nachzulesen das die Kapitalerschaffung aus dem nichts durch das Mindestreservensystem bekannt und gewollt ist. Es ist der Grundmotor der auch nötig ist, da das System sonst kollabieren würde. Entscheidend ist dabei die Erkenntnis das der Effekt sich durch seine Funktion bedingt beschleunigt und weder wirklich zu bremsen, bzw. rückläufig zu machen ist.
Die postitulierten Erkenntnisse sind nichts neues oder eine Erfindung der Neuzeit / Krisenzeit sondern schon seit über 100 Jahren bekannt.

Die zentrale Frage bleibt dabei nämlich:

Woher nimmt man das Geld für die Zinsen?

und noch ursächlicher:

Wie kann allein Deutschland  1.820.648.713.350 €(Stand 30.06.2010 12:38) Kredite aufnehmen - woher stammt dieses Geld?

PS: Auch wenn du keine Schulden haben willst, liegt deine aktuelle Schuldenlast bei über 22000 €!


----------



## Eurocorp (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

im übrigen sind dann natürlich auch sehr viele groß-, mittel- und kleinbetriebe aller produzierenden wirtschaftsbereiche richtig blöd.
warum, na nehmen sie doch ständig kredite auf, lesen wir in letzter zeit ja recht häufig über die miese kreditvergabepraxis der banken.
weshalb nehmen unternehmen denn kredite auf? vorfinanzierungen aller art: investitionen, maschinen, rohstoffe ect. oder ausbleibende zahlungen für gelieferte ware, erstellte dienstleistungen ect. tolle zahlungsmoral.

darauf müssen sie natürlich keine zinsen zahlen oder wie? woher nehmen die unternehmen das geld für die zinsen. drucken sie sich es selber? nein. 
zahlen im endeffekt alles wir über höhere preise, da die löhne entsprechend ja auch ständig ansteigen, ist alles in butter, oder?

und bitte nicht ständig inflation, inflation. so viel inflation können wir gar nicht haben, wie das hier immer suggeriert wird. 

was wir in wahrheit nicht mehr haben, ist am ende des monats auf dem kontoauszug ersichtlich.

durchaus werden gewisse dinge vereinfacht dargestellt. warum? weil natürlich jeder leser fachabitur und nen diplom in VWL und BWL besitzt. was ihr nicht?
puh, bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzigste.
und alle die, welche sich mit hintergründen der sog. mainstream-wahrheit befassen, sind natürlich immer verschwörungstheoretiker, ganz zuletzt hetzen sie dann noch. tolle mainstream argumentation. 
ist der grund dafür weshalb sich in diesem land für die meisten nichts ändern wird, zumindestens nicht zum besseren. es reicht die schlagzeilen der einschlägigen tagespresse zu lesen um informiert zu sein. leider denken das sehr viele.

wer sind eigentlich die kontrolleure des internationalen kapitals? wer besitzt denn das internationale kapital. kontext halter = kontrolleur, weil die welche es besitzen damit kontrollieren und damit ganze staaten steuern können.

dann mal noch ein zins-verschwörungstheoretischer-link zum thema:

steuerboykott.org - von der Demokratie zu Faschismus und Feudalismus: Geldsystem Steuersystem Finanzkrise Steuersklave Zinssklave Staatsbankrott Finanzsystem Geldboykott

bzw. einige literatur verweise (ja die lektüre ist schon etwas älter):

Hans Georg Möntmann - Bonzen, Banken und Behörden - 1995
Günter Ogger - Der Börsenschwindel - 2001
Günter Ogger - Das Kartell der Kassierer - 1996


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Für alle die zu faul zum Lesen sind, hier ein sehr interessantes Video (Die Geschichte des Geldes),  welches die von Eurocorp angesprochene Thematik verständlich erklärt:

Fabian.mpg

Ansonsten zu empfehlen:

Kapitalismus - Eine Liebesgeschichte von Michael Moore. Äußerst spannend und aufschlussreich. Gibts bei Kino.to oder in der Videothek.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Uuuuuh... bei Michael Moore Filmen muss man immer seeeeehr gut aufpassen. Der ist ganz schön geschickt im Verdrehen und weglassen


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Uuuuuh... bei Michael Moore Filmen muss man immer seeeeehr gut aufpassen. Der ist ganz schön geschickt im Verdrehen und weglassen



Schau dir doch einfach mal den "Kapitalismus - Eine Liebesgeschichte" an und wir diskutieren dann über den Film...


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Wo ist denn bitte das Problem am Kapitalismus? Der eine hat Geld und gibt es eben dem der es braucht, meiner Meinung nach ist es ganz legitim dafür auch einen gewissen Obulus zu verlangen ... 

Was den Staatshaushalt anbelangt, hat sich hier jemand schonmal mit der Verschuldung der BRD VOR der Wiedervereinigung befasst? Nach '90 ist die Verschuldung geradezu explodiert ... allerdings auch in einer Zeit wo die Wirtschaft hervorragend lief ... Aber dieses Problem ist eine hausgemachtes, unsere Politiker haben leider nicht die Courage in wirtschaftlich guten Zeiten wo unser Land jede Menge verdient mal auf die Kostenbremse zu drücken ... gerade aus diesem Grunde setze ich persönlich sehr sehr große Hoffnungen in das auf den Weg gebrachte Sparpaket unser schwarz-gelben Regierung ... 

Es wurde übrigens seit dem 23.05.1949 (Gründung der BRD) noch nicht 1 Pfennig bzw. jetzt Cent an Schuld zurückgezahlt ... alte Schulden wurden durch neue ersetzt ... 

Was aber Eurocorp angeht, wer sind denn in Deutschland bitte die "Armen"? Meinst du damit die Leute die vom Sozialstaat leben? Oder Leute die "schlecht" bezahlt werden?

Ich behaupte es gibt in Deutschland NIEMANDEN der wirklich arm ist bzw. es sein muss, es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten Hilfe oder Stützen zu bekommen aber dafür muss man sich ja bewegen ... Ansonsten kann jeder auch den ein oder anderen € sparen, auch von Hartz4 kann man ein klein wenig Geld zurücklegen ... 

Aber jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich ... Wenn sich eine Friseurin in Sachsen beschwert nur 5€ die Stunde zu bekommen, warum ist die dann Friseurin geworden? Beschwert sich die gleiche Dame nicht auch über zu hohe Preis? Das Problem in unser Konsumgesellschaft ist einfach das wir Arbeit und den Wert von Dingen nicht mehr wirklich zu würdigen wissen ... ich persönlich gebe beim Friseur zum Beispiel immer 2€ Trinkgeld weil mir die Dienstleistung mehr wert ist die Jungs verlagen, genauso gebe ich beim shoppen oder ähnlichem auch gerne mal den ein oder anderen € für die Kaffeekasse ... 

Wenn ich bei meinen Kunden meine Dienstleistung erbringe (Vertrieb von Finanzprodukten) und dem Kunden meine Arbeit gefällt und ich teilweise einige Stunden Arbeit (Konzept, Planung, Vorbereitung) investiert habe, was glaubst du wie es mir geht wenn der gleiche Kunde mir eine Woche später erzählt das er das besagte Produkt online abgeschlossen hat ... das heisst mein Konzept wurde genutzt aber ich habe nicht 1€ dran verdient ... 

Das Problem sind die fehlenden Werte in unser Gesellschaft ... nicht der Kapitalismus an sich ... es kommt immer auf die Menschen an die ein System wirken ...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die fehlenden Werte in unser Gesellschaft ... nicht der Kapitalismus an sich ... es kommt immer auf die Menschen an die ein System wirken ...



Es ist eben doch der Kapitalismus, denn dieser hat keine Werte sondern nur die Gewinnmaximierung vor Augen. Darum werden auch Menschen von großen kapitalistischen/globalen/millarden-schweren Konzernen wie Mc Donalds für z.b. 6€ die Stunde beschäftigt. Diesen Leuten wirst du auch nie im Leben Werte vermitteln können, diesen Leuten kannst du nur Grenzen setzten mit z.b. gesetzlichen Mindestlohn.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> (...)hier ein sehr interessantes Video(...)



Dieses "sehr interessante Video" geht auf eine Kurzgeschichte von Larry Hannigan zurueck und wurde von einem gewissen Michael Hinz (je nach Gemuetsverfassung nennt er sich auch Michael Kent) uebersetzt und bearbeitet. Erstmals veroeffentlicht wurde es im November 2008 im "Nationalen Netztagebuch" der NPD Barnim-Uckermark und nutzte damals die Finanzkrise als willkommene Gelegenheit, Systemschelte mit Antisemitismus und Illuminatengeschwafel zu verbinden (in Hannigans Urfassung ging es noch um Londoner Goldschmiede als Kreditgeber des Empires im 16. Jahrhundert, Hinz / Kent machte daraus den Goldschmied Fabian).

Herr Hinz / Kent gibt ausserdem die "Kent-Depesche" heraus. In dieser weiss er nicht nur interessantes zum Geldsystem zu berichten, er hat auch Empfehlungen zu anderen Lebensbereichen wie Ernaehrung und Wellness - die dazu passenden Produkte kann man / frau dann bei einer gewissen Frau Sabine Hinz (sicher bloss ein Zufall ...) gleich mitbestellen. Quasi nach dem Motto: Gib mir die Welt plus €14,95 Versandkosten. Die "Kent-Depesche" wird uebrigens in einem Scientologen zugerechneten Verlag gedruckt und wurde vom Verfassungsschutz des Landes Baden-Wuerttemberg als Anwerbungsversuch eingestuft.

Mit Medizin kennt Herr Hinz / Kent sich auch aus (ein wahrer Tausendsassa!) und teilt seine Erkenntnisse auf seiner Webseite (die ich hier nicht nenne, weil es 1. offtopic ist und ich 2. keine Guerillawerbung fuer diesen Halunken machen mag). Er wirbt dort u. a. fuer die Methoden eines Dr. Geerd Hamer, dem vor mehreren Jahren die Zulassung entzogen wurde.

Frueher hatte Herr Hinz / Kent sein Glueck mit der Immobilienvermittlung versucht. So hat Herr Hinz / Kent in den 90ern fuer einen symbolischen Unkostenbeitrag von DM 15.000 Broschueren mit Tipps zur Mietersuche an "Prowofi"-Filialen im Bundesgebiet vertrieben. "Prowofi" wurde ebenfalls Scientology zugeschrieben. Kassenwart von "Prowofi" war ... ja, richtig geraten. Herr Hinz / Kent.

Was an diesem Video "sehr interessant" sein soll, weiss ich zwar nicht - aber immerhin hast Du gerade den moralischen Offenbarungseid geleistet und ein Paradebeispiel dafuer abgeliefert, dass Rot und Braun zwei Schweine sind, die aus demselben Trog fressen.


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

@JePe: Habe ich noch nie von gehört, aber es gibt so unfaßbar geile Typen!  Wenn niemand darauf reinfallen würde, wäre es sogar noch lustiger, mit wieviel Anlauf sich manche zum Horst machen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

@JePe

Da hast du ja ein tolles Konstrukt zusammengeschustert, wo sind die Quellen die das eindeutig belegen? Oder hast du das bei den Spinnern von PI-News gelesen? Und bitte nur Quellen aus etablierten/bekannten Medien und nicht von Medien ala PI-News-Spinner.

Ich finde dazu nichts im Netz und kenne nur das Video. Aber du hast schon Recht, wenn Nazis das Video auch toll finden ist das natürlich der Beweis dafür, dass Rechts und Links gleich sind. Ganz zu schweigen von dem tollen Totschlagargument, wer etwas gegen die Zinswirtschaft hat ist Antisemit.

Mir geht es rein um das Video und das was es vermittelt, das finde ich sehr gut. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich das Video anzusehen und selbst eine Meinung darüber zu bilden.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Wo sind denn die Quellen fuer die Thesen des "sehr interessanten" Videos?

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein:

The Earth plus 5 % - Original von Larry Hannigan.
Warum ueberall Geld fehlt - Die Welt plus 5 % - "Remake" von "Neue Impulse eV". *
"Neue Impulse eV" - Wer wir sind.
Rechte Esoterik in Deutschland. Ideenkonstrukte, Schnittstellen und Gefahrenpotentiale. (Publikation des Landesamtes fuer Verfassungsschutz Thueringen, geschrieben von Dr. Stefan Meining; bezieht sich u. a. auf Verfassungsschutzberichte des Landesamtes fuer Verfassungsschutz Baden-Wuerttemberg, kann dort angefordert werden)
Prowofi.

* Wurde mitfinanziert von secret_dot_tv, das u. a. von Jan Udo Holey betrieben wird. Wenn der Eimer nicht schon voll waere, wuerde ich glatt noch mal kotzen.

Und Nein, Rechts ist nicht gleich Links. Aber Rechtsextrem ist nahezu gleich Linksextrem. Die Einen zuenden Asylbewerberunterkuenfte an, die Anderen fackeln "Yuppie"-Autos ab. Die gleichen Ziele (Zurueckdraengung einer unerwuenschten Bevoelkerungsgruppe), die gleichen Methoden (Diffamierung, Gewalt, ...).


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Es ist eben doch der Kapitalismus, denn dieser hat keine Werte sondern nur die Gewinnmaximierung vor Augen. Darum werden auch Menschen von großen kapitalistischen/globalen/millarden-schweren Konzernen wie Mc Donalds für z.b. 6€ die Stunde beschäftigt. Diesen Leuten wirst du auch nie im Leben Werte vermitteln können, diesen Leuten kannst du nur Grenzen setzten mit z.b. gesetzlichen Mindestlohn.


 

Du weisst aber auch schon das die Betreiber von McDonalds Filialen Einzelunternehmer bzw. mit etwas Glück und mehreren Filialen Mittelständler sind??? Der große böse Konzern McDonalds unterhält keine eignen Restaurants in Deutschland ...

Aber wovon würdest du als Unternehmer denn deine Leute bezahlen? Oder die nächsten Investitionen um überhaupt Gewinne fahren zu können? Oder auch die nächste Weihnachtsfeier? Oder die Vermögenswirksamen Leistungen die ein Arbeitgeber (u.a. auch viele Mc Donalds Filialen) zum Gehalt dazusponsert damit du auch irgendwann mal Abgeltungssteuer auf Kapitalerträge ans Finanzamt abführen kannst ... 

Die Gewinne sind das zentrale Instrument eines wirtschaftenden Unternehmens, alles dreht sich darum weil ohne Gewinne kannst du die Bude über kurz oder lang dicht machen ... 

Ein anderes Beispiel für die Fans der Zentralwirtschaft hier, seit ihr schon alt genug um die Post oder die Telekom noch als Staatsunternehmen kennengelernt zu haben? Zum Beispiel bei der Post war es NICHT selbstverständlich das ein Brief oder ein Paket innerhalb von 24h quer durch Deutschland gereist ist ... und bei der Telekom hat man auch schonmal 3 Monate auf einen Techniker gewartet der den Telefonanschluss freischaltet ...

Und wisst ihr was mit beiden "Unternehmen" lief? Genau, nämlich garnix, es wurden Millionenverluste gefahren, die Kunden waren unzufrieden ... dann wurden beide Firmen privatisiert und siehe da, der Telekomkundendienst kommt innerhalb von 24h sogar am WE und die Post bringt Pakete schneller als je zuvor ... Natürlich sind bei beiden Unternehmen jetzt die Preise am Markt orientiert, aber es funktioniert ... die Deutsche Post ist zusammen mit der DHL ein unglaublich erfolgreicher ehm. Staatskonzern und die Telekom ist auch auf dem besten Wege Gewinne zu erwirtschaften 

Übrigens, was die T-Aktie betrifft, jeder der sie nach dem großen Sturz gekauft hat und nicht so blöde war bei 10€ Aktien zu verkaufen fährt stattliche Gewinne ein ... ich habe mir im Jahre 2009 nochmal einen ganzen Batzen T-Aktien zu einem Spottpreis gekauft (8€/Stück), mitlerweile besitze ich 700 Stück zu einem Durchschnittkaufpreis von 8,25€, Stand per heute hat jede Aktie einen Wert von 9,70€ ... das ist noch uninteressant, ABER die Telekom hat 2009 auf jede Aktie fette 0,78€ Dividende ausgeschüttet, in meinem Fall habe ich so allein an den Telekomaktien in meinem Depot 546€ verdient also geniale 9,4% Rendite ... und das geht seit Jahren so! Wer also erzählt das die Telekomaktie Mist ist sollte mal selbst nachdenken und nicht nur auf die Medien hören ...


----------



## hyperionical (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Um mal hier was wieder beizusteuern:

Das Fabian-Video is wirklich Mist da es zwar den Grundsachverhalt aufgreift dann aber absolut abgleitet.
Ein wesentlich besseres Video zur Erklärung des Sachverhalts bietet da dieses Video. Den Teil mit den sogennatten "Economical Hitmen" lehne ich mal aufgrund seiner Unbeweisbarkeit ab und das auch die vorgestellten möglichen Lösungen noch nicht absolut perfekt sind wäre sinnlos zu leugnen. Es wird aber wohl verständlich im Video das das System sich systembedingt entwickelt und die Probleme unausweichlich weiterentwickeln. Dafür eine mögliche Lösung zu zeigen betrachte ich mal als guten Weg - um Welten besser als Prügelidioten auf Gipfeln oder Hartz-Demos.

Wenn man diese Video gesehen hat wirst du vlt etwas anders sehen.
Zurzeit ist es nämlich so das gigantische Mengen an Resourchen verschwendet werden und der Fortschritt auf der Stelle tritt.

Ist es effizient das an hunderten Stellen in der Welt am selben Problem gearbeitet wird?

Aus meiner Sicht nein, da es ja nachweislich so ist das nur ein schneller Fortschritt entsteht wenn alle ihr Wissen teilen und so nicht jeder daselbe erforschen, obwohl dieses Wissen eigentlich schon vorhanden ist. Da sich dieser Grundansatz aber natürlich nicht mit den systemischen Grundmechnismen des Geldsystems verträgt wird er nicht verwendet und so forschen weiter alle fleißig an Dingen die andere schon wissen und alle stehen sich via Patenten und Co gegeneinader im Weg.
Ein gutes Beispiel hiefür stellt z.B. Opensource Software dar. Alle entwickeln auf einer gemeinsamen Basis und tauschen sich gegeneinder aus, was ja trotz des fehlenden Anreizes in Geldform ersteulich gut funktioniert. Oder warum sonst haben sich in vielen Bereichen solche Lösungen durchgestezt und das nicht nur wegen des oftmals kostenlosen Angebots (z.B. Firefox/Opera ect gegen den IE)?
Das sollte jetzt nur als naheliegndes Beispiel gelten und lässt sich fast beliebig auf alle Bereiche übertragen (Wo nicht ?).

@Erzbaron:
Der TCom und Post-Beispiel ist zwar schön, aber es zeigt das  Grundproblem.
Woher kamen die Gewinne die du gemacht hast?

Und beantworte doch bitte mal ganz isoliert die Frage wo das Geld für  Zinsen (bzw. sontige "Erträge" aus Geldanlage) herkommen?


----------



## Nuklon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel für die Fans der Zentralwirtschaft hier, seit ihr schon alt genug um die Post oder die Telekom noch als Staatsunternehmen kennengelernt zu haben? Zum Beispiel bei der Post war es NICHT selbstverständlich das ein Brief oder ein Paket innerhalb von 24h quer durch Deutschland gereist ist ... und bei der Telekom hat man auch schonmal 3 Monate auf einen Techniker gewartet der den Telefonanschluss freischaltet ...
> 
> Und wisst ihr was mit beiden "Unternehmen" lief? Genau, nämlich garnix, es wurden Millionenverluste gefahren, die Kunden waren unzufrieden ... dann wurden beide Firmen privatisiert und siehe da, der Telekomkundendienst kommt innerhalb von 24h sogar am WE und die Post bringt Pakete schneller als je zuvor ... Natürlich sind bei beiden Unternehmen jetzt die Preise am Markt orientiert, aber es funktioniert ... die Deutsche Post ist zusammen mit der DHL ein unglaublich erfolgreicher ehm. Staatskonzern und die Telekom ist auch auf dem besten Wege Gewinne zu erwirtschaften
> 
> .


Die Post hat keine eigenen Filialen mehr (alle noch gemietet oder geleast). Ein Zehntel der Briefausträger (ca. 8000 von 80.000) sind bereits Subunternehmer zu Schleuderpreisen, die teilweise nicht mal die einfachsten Kosten decken. Außerdem will sie demnächst MOntags nicht mehr zustellen. Die Telekom verdient sich am Netzmonopol nen Ast und muss per Gesetz gezwungen werden unrentable Regionen zu versorgen.

Keine schöne heile Welt. 
Du sagtest oben, dass die Gesellschaft nur so gut ist, wie sie handelt. Der Kapitalismus belohnt aber diejenigen, die das System als erstes ausnutzen und hier liegt schon ein kleiner Fehler drin. Ich würde nicht behaupten dass er blöd ist, sondern nicht fehlerfrei.

Das mit den Aktien machst du richtig, leider ist die Ausrichtung der Unternehmen auf den Quartalsgewinn unpraktisch und scheinbar bisher jeder Vernunft, die ich von den Wirtschaftsdozenten gehört habe. Sie verbrennen ihre Firmen für den kurzfristigen Erfolg, bzw wappnen sich nicht für die Zukunft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



hyperionical schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran:
> Es ist erwiesen und auch in interen öffentlich zugänglichen Dokumenten von Banken wie z.B. der FED nachzulesen das die Kapitalerschaffung aus dem nichts durch das Mindestreservensystem bekannt und gewollt ist. Es ist der Grundmotor der auch nötig ist, da das System sonst kollabieren würde.



Falls du mit "Kapital" Geld meinst:
Hab ich was anderes behauptet?
Nein. Im Gegenteil: 
"Das ist ein ganz banales und im Kapitalismus nötiges Mittel, um die Leute davon abzuhalten, große Mengen Geld einfach einzulagern"



> Die zentrale Frage bleibt dabei nämlich:
> 
> Woher nimmt man das Geld für die Zinsen?



Woher nahm das erste Geld?
Die Pressen bzw. die Software versiegen nicht...
Die einzig interessante Frage ist:
Zu wessen Lasten geht die inflationsbedingte Entwertung?

Und diese ist auch nicht aus kapitalistischer Sicht interessant, sondern aus sozialer: De facto findet eine kontinuirliche Umverteilung zugunsten derer da, deren Vermögen aus Güter und nicht aus Geld besteht. (womit wir bei der allgemeinen "die Reichen werden immer Reicher"-Diskussion wären, denn die Unterschicht ist ziemlich arm an Immobilien, Produktionsgütern, Wertgegenständen,...)




Eurocorp schrieb:


> im übrigen sind dann natürlich auch sehr viele groß-, mittel- und kleinbetriebe aller produzierenden wirtschaftsbereiche richtig blöd.
> warum, na nehmen sie doch ständig kredite auf, lesen wir in letzter zeit ja recht häufig über die miese kreditvergabepraxis der banken.
> weshalb nehmen unternehmen denn kredite auf? vorfinanzierungen aller art: investitionen, maschinen, rohstoffe ect. oder ausbleibende zahlungen für gelieferte ware, erstellte dienstleistungen ect. tolle zahlungsmoral.
> 
> ...



"höhere Preise" können wir wohl nur im Vergleich zu Alternativen zahlen:

1. Die Unternehmen nehmen keine Kredite auf, sondern finanzieren Investitionen aus angespaarten Rücklagen. Abgesehen davon, dass dieses System sofort kollabieren würde, sobald irgend eine Firma irgendwo auf der Welt einen Kredit aufnimmt (und dadurch einen massiven Wettbewerbsvorteil finanzieren kann), hätte es ein extrem Verlangsamung des Entwicklungsprozesses zur Folge. Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, aber: Nehmen wir an, 2000 hätten alle Unternehmen diesen Wechsel vollzogen. Heute gehst du dir die neueste Ultra-High-End-Enthusiasten-CPU kaufen. Dank fehlender Zinszahlungen ist sie (seien wir großzügig) 10-15% billiger, du zahlst nur 800€.
Und erhälst dafür eine Leistung&Effizienz, die mit etwas Glück auf dem Niveau eine Athlon64 liegen... (also etwas, das du in unserer Welt für <100€ inkl. Zinsen bekommst)

2. Die Unternehmen wollen weiterhin Kredite aufnehmen, aber die Banken nehmen keine Zinsen mehr dafür.
Dummerweise haben die Banken deswegen 0 Mitarbeiter und die Unternehmer stehen seit 10 Jahren in der Warteschlange. Ergebniss: s.o.

Unterm Strich leben wir dank Krediten also deutlich besser, was auch kein Wunder ist: Das Geld, von dem wir heute schon profitieren, wird schließlich erst nach und nach im Zuge der Inflation (oder durch Rückzahlung der Gesamtschuldenlast *Schenkelklopfer*) ausgeglichen. Wer Geld ausgeben kann, dass er gar nicht hat, dem gehts besser.
Solange, bis der daraus resultierende Prozess (s.o.) an einem Punkt ankommt, an dem der (theoretische) Kapitalist zwar problemlos weitermachen könnte, aber die Zahl der "Opfer" und der Grad der Last ein Maß erreicht haben, dass sich in einer Revolution entlädt.



> und bitte nicht ständig inflation, inflation. so viel inflation können wir gar nicht haben, wie das hier immer suggeriert wird.



Da gibts nichts zu suggerieren. Inflation gibt es beliebiger Höhe (man denke an die Papiermark zurück) und sie ist ein vollautomatischer Mechanismus. Abgesehen von einer gewissen Verzögerung hat das im Lauf befindliche Geld den Wert der in Umlauf befindlichen Güter. Steigt die Summe des im Umlauf befindenden Geldes (Anm.: ungleich existierenden Geldes. Wenn z.B. große Geldsummen in Spekulationsblasen gebunden sind...) schneller, als der Wert der Güter, oder nimmt umgekehrt letzterer zu schnell ab (Verbrauch!) ist die einzelne Einheit Geld enstprechend weniger wert.



> was wir in wahrheit nicht mehr haben, ist am ende des monats auf dem kontoauszug ersichtlich.



So?
Also bei mir verschwindet nicht einfach so Geld vom Konto, weil das System das so will. Im Gegenteil: Am Ende jeden Quartals kommt da was vom System dazu.
Was ich in Wahrheit weniger habe, merke ich erst, wenn ich mit meinem Kontoauszug im Laden stehe und feststelle, was das Geld so alles nicht mehr Wert ist.





Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel für die Fans der Zentralwirtschaft hier, seit ihr schon alt genug um die Post oder die Telekom noch als Staatsunternehmen kennengelernt zu haben? Zum Beispiel bei der Post war es NICHT selbstverständlich das ein Brief oder ein Paket innerhalb von 24h quer durch Deutschland gereist ist ...



Dafür war es selbstverständlich, dass das Paket nach der Auslieferung bei mir im Haus war. Heute ists je nach Region bei einem Laden in der näheren Umgebung oder bei einem Schalter (keiner Filiale) weit, weit weg. Wenn ich ein Paket abschicken will, wirds noch spaßiger (und teurer).
Die alte Organisation der Post war sicherlich alles andere als effizient, aber der marktwirschaftliche Ansatz, große Teile der Arbeit auf den Kunden abzuwählzen und große Teile der Belegschaft (in Form von Frührentner/Pansionären und Arbeitslosen) vom Steuerzahler durchfüttern zu lassen, dürfte unterm Strich keine große Verbesserung gewesen sein.

(Briefe sind aber schneller, das stimmt. N bissl teurer auch. Aber vor 40 Jahren waren sie noch langsamer. Selbst Staatsunternehmen kamen nicht am technischen Fortschritt vorbei -Stichworte: 100% Flugpost, moderne Sortieranlagen- und das gesunkene Aufkommen im Zuge der E-Mail dürfte auch sein Teil beitragen)



> und die Telekom ist auch auf dem besten Wege Gewinne zu erwirtschaften



Und jetzt kommen wir zu No3. "Deutsche Bahn" 





hyperionical schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel hiefür stellt z.B. Opensource Software dar. Alle entwickeln auf einer gemeinsamen Basis und tauschen sich gegeneinder aus, was ja trotz des fehlenden Anreizes in Geldform ersteulich gut funktioniert. Oder warum sonst haben sich in vielen Bereichen solche Lösungen durchgestezt und das nicht nur wegen des oftmals kostenlosen Angebots (z.B. Firefox/Opera ect gegen den IE)?



Opera ist nicht OpenSource und die "kostenlosen" Angebote ("preislos" trifft es eher) leben primär von Google.



> Das sollte jetzt nur als naheliegndes Beispiel gelten und lässt sich fast beliebig auf alle Bereiche übertragen (Wo nicht ?).



Überall da, wo die Leute nicht von sich aus bereit sind, zusammenzuarbeiten, sondern lieber nur an sich denken. Also quasi überall. Versuche, mittels Zwangsmaßnahmen den theoretischen Idealzustand zu erreichen, waren leider noch ineffizienter. (siehe Sowjetunion)


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

@ hyperionical

Das Geld für Zinsen und Dividenden kommt aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf ...

Ich mach mal ein einfaches Beispiel, die Telekom bietet eine Anleihe an und gibt auf Anlagen in Höhe von 10.000€ (alles nur Beispielhaft) glatte 3% Zinsen, mit diesem Angebot rechnet man mit Einnahmen in Höhe von 1.000.000€, diese Einnahmen werden für Investitionen genutzt die der Telekom 10% Gewinne versprechen (kann man hochrechnen) ... Also, die Telekom hat nun bei 100 Personen (natürlich oder rechtlich, völlig egal) Schulden in Höhe von je 10.000€ die jährlich mit 3% verzinst werden ...

Also, die Telekom investiert diese 1.000.000€ und verdient nun an neuen DSL Anschlüssen oder was auch immer 100.000€ im Jahr, davon werden 30.000€ Zinsen an die 100 Personen ausgeschüttet und eine Rücklage gebildet wie die 1.000.000€ dann nach Ablauf der vereinbarten Laufzeit zurückgeführt werden kann ...

Während der Investitionsphase, also dann wenn das Geld ausgegeben wird beauftragt die Telekom Baufirmen und kauft Material ein ... diese Baufirmen bezahlen mit den Einnahmen ihre Mitarbeiter, die dann als Telekomkunden (aktiv oder passiv) Geld zurück an die Telekom fließen lassen ... Natürlich muss ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen, das ist immer die oberste Priorität ... oder lasst ihr euch für Arbeit genau mit dem bezahlen was ihr gerade zum Leben braucht?

Anderes Beispiel, du gibst deiner Hausbank 100€ als Spareinlage mit 1% Verzinsung, das Geld bleibt auch nicht im Tresor der Bank und oxidiert da vor sich hin ... die Bank gibt eben dieses Geld an Privatleute, Unternehmen oder den Staat als Kredite heraus zum Beispiel für 3% Zinsen, das heisst die Bank macht mit deinem Geld Gewinn um ihrerseits wieder das eigne Personal zu bezahlen ... und natürlich auch um Steuern abführen zu können, um selber Zinsen für Guthaben zu bekommen usw.

Was ich sagen will, das ist der Kreislauf des Kapitalismus, der eine hat Geld und gibt es anderen gegen einen persönlichen Gewinn, daran ist im Grundsatz doch nichts verwerfliches, oder? Wie schon geschrieben, ihr verkauft eure Arbeitskraft ja auch nicht einfach so weils Spass macht an euren Arbeitgeber ... ihr erwartet dafür ja auch einen Gegenwert und wie hoch dieser Gegenwert ist, das liegt doch nur an euch ... und wenn ihr nur 5€ die Stunde bekommt, dann würde ich mich doch fragen warum das so ist ... 

@ Nuklon

Das die Post keine bzw. kaum noch eigne Filialen hat ist bekannt, die goßen Filialen gehören der Postbank welche immernoch ein Tochterunternehmen der Deutschen Post AG ist ... und die kleineren Filialen sind meist Subunternehmer, Supermärkte oder ähnliches, meine Postfiliale ist zum Beispiel in einer Eisdiele... und diese Subunternehmer spekulieren darauf das du deren Leistungen auch nutzt, ich zum Beispiel esse jedes mal ein Eis wenn ich ein Paket abhole oder wegbringe  außerdem sind die Mitarbeiter auch bei den Subunternehmern recht gut geschult ... von daher, was störts mich ob die bei der Deutschen Post agestellt sind oder bei der Eisdiele "Guiseppe Santaniello"? Heute geht viel mehr über Dienstverträge und Vollmachten als früher ... wenn du zum Beispiel in die Bank deines Vertrauens gehst siehst du da zwar auch Leute die scheinbar "angestellt" sind, aber du würdest dich wundern wieviele davon selbstständige Handelsvertreter sind ... und außer bei wenigen "schwarzen Schafen" merkst du das überhaupt nicht ... oder Handyläden, fast genau das gleiche Spiel ... 

@ ruyven_macaran

Eine Sache haben alle ehemaligen Staatskonzerne gemein, als es noch Staatskonzerne waren arbeiteten dort Beamte und Beamte zahlen nunmal nicht in die normale gesetzliche Rentenversicherung ein und sind relativ teuer im Unterhalt ... Aber eines sind alle Beamten, sie sind Staatsangestellte ... und welchen Vorraussetzungen sie verbeamtet wurden ist ersteinmal nebensächlich denn sie wurden nunmal in den Staatsdienst berufen ... deswegen hat der Staat auch für deren Unterhalt und Pension zu sorgen ... Das es derart viele "kleine" Beamte gibt ist ein Fehler der seit den 50er Jahren gemacht wurde, damals wollte man die Leute binden ... später kam dann der recht gute Verdienst und die Sicherheit als Hauptargument verbeamtet zu werden ...


----------



## Lartens (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Eine recht interessante Diskussion 

Eine kleine Richtigstellung die Postbank gehört mittlerweile zur Deutschen Bank. Ein Großteil der Liegenschaften gehören der Post AG und ein Teil der Telekom. Die Postbank war bis auf einige wenige Standorte bei beiden Schwesterfirmen immer noch Untermieter! genauso wie die BHW mittlerweile Untermieter bei der Postbank ist.
Zum Thema Rentenversicherung bei Beamten. Beamte müssen Ihre Pensionen versteuern und später auch die Krankenkassenbeiträge aus der Pension zahlen.

Des Weiteren hat der Deutsche Staat und insbesondere die ehemaligen Staatskonzerne seit Mitte der siebziger Jahre die Quoe der Beamten konzinuierlich heruntergfahren und , wenn neubesetzt wurde nur noch Angestelltenverhältnisse ausgesprochen.

Die Quote der Staatsdiener wird weiter sinken. 
Der Fehler der 50er Jahre, wenn man es denn nun so nennen will liegt nicht an, ich will Leute halten, sondern das man im Wirtschaftsaufschwung mit Privatunternhemen um Nachwuchskräfte im Wettbewerb stand. Den Nachteil der schlechteren Bezahlung hat man durch eine Vielzahl von Pfründen versucht auszugleichen. 
Erschwerend kam hinzu, dass der Staatsdienst nicht immer die besten Nachwuchskräte begeistern konnte, da diese in der freien Wirtschaft immer wesentlich mehr Geld und Anerkennung erhalten haben.
Das am Rande.

Bei Deutschen banken sind sicherlich keine selbständigen Handeslverteter  angestellt. Was Du meinst sind "Drückerkolonne" ala AWD, OVP  Deutsche Vermögensberatung, MLP und und und diese Konsorten da hättest Du dann sicherlich recht. Das ist aber auch im Interesse der Versicherungskonzerne  die zumeist noch Anteilseigner dieser Firmen sind.... 

Zum Thema Zinsne. Die gab es schon immer ob als Fronarbeit oder als Lehnsnehmer. Man mußte immer "Zinsen" zahlen. sei es mit Arbeitskraft + Ertarg der Felder und Kühe. Also Profitstreben gibt es seitdem es Menschen gibt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> die Telekom ist auch auf dem besten Wege Gewinne zu erwirtschaften
> 
> Übrigens, was die T-Aktie betrifft, jeder der sie nach dem großen Sturz gekauft hat und nicht so blöde war bei 10€ Aktien zu verkaufen fährt stattliche Gewinne ein ... ich habe mir im Jahre 2009 nochmal einen ganzen Batzen T-Aktien zu einem Spottpreis gekauft (8€/Stück), mitlerweile besitze ich 700 Stück zu einem Durchschnittkaufpreis von 8,25€, Stand per heute hat jede Aktie einen Wert von 9,70€ ... das ist noch uninteressant, ABER die Telekom hat 2009 auf jede Aktie fette 0,78€ Dividende ausgeschüttet, in meinem Fall habe ich so allein an den Telekomaktien in meinem Depot 546€ verdient also geniale 9,4% Rendite ... und das geht seit Jahren so! Wer also erzählt das die Telekomaktie Mist ist sollte mal selbst nachdenken und nicht nur auf die Medien hören ...



Naja die Telekom und Gewinne erwirtschaften.. du weißt schon das die Telekom in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Dividende ausgeschüttet hat, als sie Gewinn hatten 

Und das nur, weil die Aktie eben schrott ist, da sie u.a. ihr Anlagevermögen beim Börsengang zu hoch bewertet haben.

Für dich mag es zwar gut sein, da du sie recht günstig erwerben konntest und eventuell noch ein paar Jahre eine gute Dividende bekommst, wobei sich die hohe Dividende die Telekom eig. nicht mehr leisten kann.
Weil die ganzen Leute die maßig Kursverluste mit der Telekomaktie erlitten haben, sind bestimmt nicht wie du der Meinung die Aktie wäre top 
Ein Blick in ihr Profil *klack*
und man sieht das die Aktie eben nichts taugt 

Als Beispiel für eine Aktie die sich z.b. für mich sehr gelohnt hat nehm ich mal Rheinmetall, letzten juni bei 32€ pro Stück gekauft und momentan ist sie bei ca. 47€ und wie du siehst es ist einwenig mehr wie die 9% Dividendenrendite die du erzielt hast, zumal ich auch zweimal noch Dividende bekommen hab so nebenbei  
Was ich aber damit sagen wollte, eine gute Aktie zeichnet sich nicht unbedingt nach der Höhe der Dividende aus, sondern mehr nach dem Kurspotenzial und das hat die Telekomaktie meiner Meinung nach kein großes.
Frei nach dem Motto "The trend is your friend"

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## hyperionical (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Woher nahm das erste Geld?
> Die Pressen bzw. die Software versiegen nicht...



Da war aber ja auch ein Gegenwert in Gütern da, während jetzt die Geldwerte aus dem nichts erschaffen werden, auch wenn dieser Vorgang mit schönen Begriffen getarnt wird.
Ich will nicht darstellen das das Geldsystem nie einen Zweck hatte, es war ein vlt. wichtiger Zwischenschritt aber aufgrund seiner Mechanismen könte man es als unheilbar krank bezeichnen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzig interessante Frage ist:
> Zu wessen Lasten geht die inflationsbedingte Entwertung?
> 
> Und diese ist auch nicht aus kapitalistischer Sicht interessant, sondern aus sozialer: De facto findet eine kontinuirliche Umverteilung zugunsten derer da, deren Vermögen aus Güter und nicht aus Geld besteht. (womit wir bei der allgemeinen "die Reichen werden immer Reicher"-Diskussion wären, denn die Unterschicht ist ziemlich arm an Immobilien, Produktionsgütern, Wertgegenständen,...)



Volle Zustimmung, aber eben auch eines der zentralen Probleme.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "höhere Preise" können wir wohl nur im Vergleich zu Alternativen zahlen:
> 
> 1. Die Unternehmen nehmen keine Kredite auf, sondern finanzieren Investitionen aus angespaarten Rücklagen. Abgesehen davon, dass dieses System sofort kollabieren würde, sobald irgend eine Firma irgendwo auf der Welt einen Kredit aufnimmt (und dadurch einen massiven Wettbewerbsvorteil finanzieren kann), hätte es ein extrem Verlangsamung des Entwicklungsprozesses zur Folge. Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, aber: Nehmen wir an, 2000 hätten alle Unternehmen diesen Wechsel vollzogen. Heute gehst du dir die neueste Ultra-High-End-Enthusiasten-CPU kaufen. Dank fehlender Zinszahlungen ist sie (seien wir großzügig) 10-15% billiger, du zahlst nur 800€.
> Und erhälst dafür eine Leistung&Effizienz, die mit etwas Glück auf dem Niveau eine Athlon64 liegen... (also etwas, das du in unserer Welt für <100€ inkl. Zinsen bekommst)
> ...



Beispiel 1 ergibt nur wenig Sinn, da die Entwicklung ohne Geld viel schneller ablaufen würde als mit, simpel bedingt dadurch das alle aufeinander aufbauen können und das ohne für eine Anordnung aus Transistoren einem anderen Geld zahlen zu müssen (diese Notwendigkeit besteht nur mit Geld). Eben dieses Faktum bemst die Entwicklung überall und in allen Bereichen da, wie von mir schon beschrieben, ein und daselbe zigmal erforscht werden muss (das ist wie eine CPU mit 20 Kernen die aber alle daselbe auf unterschiedlichen Wegen rechnen und am Ende trozdem 1+1=2 augeben). Ein Vorteil den man daran noch sehen kann ist die Tatsache das so mehr Wege erforscht werden, was aber den Fortschritt nicht wirklich voranbringt.
Zu Beispiel 2 bleibt zu sagen das es ja nur ein systemischer Zwang ist Geld dafür zu verdienen, nicht zwingend eine Intention einzelner oder einer Gruppe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überall da, wo die Leute nicht von sich aus bereit sind, zusammenzuarbeiten, sondern lieber nur an sich denken. Also quasi überall. Versuche, mittels Zwangsmaßnahmen den theoretischen Idealzustand zu erreichen, waren leider noch ineffizienter. (siehe Sowjetunion)



Das ist ein zentrales Problem, das zeigt das mit Zwang nix zu erreichen ist. Deshalb bin ich ja auch gegen alle Fanatiker, Bomber oder Idioten die anderen etwas aufzwingen wollen... Natürlich wird man aber nie eine Zustimmung von 100% erreichen, doch ich denke das die Mehrheit leiber besser leben will als weiterhin immer etwas schlechter zu werden.
Die meisten Menschen nehmen jedoch an dieses extreme Neidverhalten wäre angeboren, was aber nicht stimmt. Wer schon Umgang mit vielen sehr jungen Kindern und deren Eltern hatte wird erkennen müssen das dieses Verhalten anerzogen ist und keineswegs natürlich. Es sollte einem Menschen mit Grips aber möglich sein sein Verhalten nicht nur von sowetwas leiten zu lassen sondern auch mal sleber einen eigenen Gedanken zu haben und eine echte eigene Meinung (nicht das Pseudogelaber der meisten Menschen) auch zu unbequemen unpopulären Themen (es gibt ja nicht nur dieses Thema).

@Erbaron

Wieder mal ein schönes Beispiel für Ignoranz der Fakten.
Das Geld kommt nicht aus einem Kreislauf, die Investitionssumme wird von einer Bank erschaffen und hat vorher nicht existiert.Denn das Geld was die Bank da z.B verleiht (z.B meine Einlagen) gehört ja weiterhin mir. So verfügt der Entleiher über Guthaben und ich auch, nur mit dem Unterschied das sein Guthaben vorher nicht existiert hat. Wenn Banken nicht so verfahren würden müsste man dich ja fragen ob du dein Geld verleihen willst. Gezielte Kapitalanlagen in denen du dein Geld in etwas investierst sind ein anderes Blatt, bauen aber auf den selben problembehafteten Grundlagen auf.
Deine Zinsen kommen auch nicht aus Gewinnen, sondern, wie auch schon von "ruyven_macaran" beschrieben aus der Infaltion. Es existiert eine ständig wachsende Geldmenge (die viel schneller wächst als der Gegenmenge an Gütern) die diese Zinsen zahlt. Die Probleme erwachsen aber aus eben jenem ständigen wachsen der Geldmenge.

Zu deinem Lohnvergleich:
Wollen wir einen Mindestlohn?
Nein, eher nicht, denn das kannst du dir auch nix mehr kaufen egal wie viel du hast. 
Ja ich meine dich, dich ganz persönlich.
Es ist systembedingt so das immer mehr Menschen immer weniger verdienen müssen (siehe Reallohnentwicklung).
Viele von dir gepriesene "Verbesserungen", egal ob Ex-Staatsunternhemen oder nicht, sind nichts weiter als dumme, ineffiziente Auswüchse eben jenes Systems. Wenn man mal alle überflüssigen Jobs allein in DE weglassen würde hätten wir sicher locker 20-30 Millionen Arbeitslose. Möchtest du das finazieren?





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja die Telekom und Gewinne erwirtschaften.. du weißt schon das die Telekom in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Dividende ausgeschüttet hat, als sie Gewinn hatten
> 
> Und das nur, weil die Aktie eben schrott ist, da sie u.a. ihr Anlagevermögen beim Börsengang zu hoch bewertet haben.
> 
> ...



Toll, bin ich der einzige den das an Lotto und Glückspiel erinnert?
Dein Post unterstreicht das Probelm und eine fundmentale Dummheit wirklich perfekt.


Zum Schluss will ich noch eine Frage hinterlassen:

Wofür gehst du arbeiten?

Bitte antwortet mal kurz und gezielt, auf diese eine Frage.


----------



## Quicksylver (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja die Telekom und Gewinne erwirtschaften.. du weißt schon das die Telekom in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Dividende ausgeschüttet hat, als sie Gewinn hatten



Wie soll dass den gehen?



> Und das nur, weil die Aktie eben schrott ist, da sie u.a. ihr Anlagevermögen beim Börsengang zu hoch bewertet haben.
> mfg
> Bärenmarke



Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, wie man das AV zu hoch bewerten kann, da vorallem der andere Fall, eine dramatische Abwertung nur sehr schwer erreichbar ist. Die Bewertungskriterien sind alle penibel genau festgelegt.



hyperionical schrieb:


> Beispiel 1 ergibt nur wenig Sinn, da die Entwicklung ohne Geld viel schneller ablaufen würde als mit, simpel bedingt dadurch das alle aufeinander aufbauen können und das ohne für eine Anordnung aus Transistoren einem anderen Geld zahlen zu müssen (diese Notwendigkeit besteht nur mit Geld). Eben dieses Faktum bemst die Entwicklung überall und in allen Bereichen da, wie von mir schon beschrieben, ein und daselbe zigmal erforscht werden muss (das ist wie eine CPU mit 20 Kernen die aber alle daselbe auf unterschiedlichen Wegen rechnen und am Ende trozdem 1+1=2 augeben). Ein Vorteil den man daran noch sehen kann ist die Tatsache das so mehr Wege erforscht werden, was aber den Fortschritt nicht wirklich voranbringt.
> Zu Beispiel 2 bleibt zu sagen das es ja nur ein systemischer Zwang ist Geld dafür zu verdienen, nicht zwingend eine Intention einzelner oder einer Gruppe.



Kommt bitte davon runter das Geldsystem als ganzes zu verteufeln.
Vollkommen egal ob man nun Alternativen sucht oder es umbenennt, es ist ein von der Logik unüberwindbares Problem.
1. Fakt: Ohne ein Tauschsystem (heutzutage wird es hier Geld genannt)
funktioniert das Leben nicht. 
2. Das "Geld" wird ersetzt durch eine andere Tauscheinheit 
Folge -> die neue Einheit nimmt die gleichen Eigenschaften an, wie das heutige Geld.
Somit bleibt es das, was es schon immer war, Tauscheinheit, Wertaufbewarungsmittel etc. 
Alternativen würden sich genau dahin entwickeln, wie wir es schon kennen. 
"Geld" ist auch nur ein Begriff für eine beliebige anerkannte Einheit.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



			
				Quicer;1989309ksylv schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll dass den gehen?



Das geht ganz einfach, die lösen Rücklagen dafür auf 




			
				Quicer;1989309ksylv schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, wie man das AV zu hoch bewerten kann, da vorallem der andere Fall, eine dramatische Abwertung nur sehr schwer erreichbar ist. Die Bewertungskriterien sind alle penibel genau festgelegt.



Die haben ihre ganzen Telefonhäuschen viel zu hoch bewertet... aufjedenfall musste das wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden und ich nehme mal an du weißt wie eine Bilanz aufgebaut ist. Hört sich zumindest mal so an, das du bescheid weißt 
Und wenn jetzt das AV weniger wird, sich aber sonst nichts verändert hat muss auch das EK weniger werden, denn das FK kann man ja schlecht so einfach wegstreichen 
Wer da den Bock gebaut hat weiß ich nicht, aufjedenfall ist das einer der Gründe warum die Aktie so tief in den Keller gesackt ist.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Toll, bin ich der einzige den das an Lotto und Glückspiel erinnert?
> Dein Post unterstreicht das Probelm und eine fundmentale Dummheit wirklich perfekt.


  Bitte keine ggf. als Beleidungen auslegbare Formulierungen - wenn Du einfach nur meinst "Denkfehler" oder "Unüberlegtheit" so, dann schreib das auch so - aber "Dummheit" ist hier halt sehr zweideutig und lässt den Schluss auf eine persönliche Beleidigung zu, wenn Du das nicht klarstellst


----------



## Quicksylver (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das geht ganz einfach, die lösen Rücklagen dafür auf



Okay, hab jetzt keine Lust mich in die Tkom reinzuarbeiten 



> Die haben ihre ganzen Telefonhäuschen viel zu hoch bewertet... aufjedenfall musste das wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden und ich nehme mal an du weißt wie eine Bilanz aufgebaut ist. Hört sich zumindest mal so an, das du bescheid weißt
> Und wenn jetzt das AV weniger wird, sich aber sonst nichts verändert hat muss auch das EK weniger werden, denn das FK kann man ja schlecht so einfach wegstreichen
> Wer da den Bock gebaut hat weiß ich nicht, aufjedenfall ist das einer der Gründe warum die Aktie so tief in den Keller gesackt ist.
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt an alles gedacht, aber auf Telefonhäuschen wär ich nie gekommen. Hätte aber auch keine Ahnung, wie viel son Häuschen wert ist.


----------



## Lartens (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*

Telefonzellen waren es nicht alleine. Die Telekom hat einen Großteil des gewaltigen Immobilienvermögens zu hoch testiert bekommen und da sind halt Telefonzellen nunmal ein Teil von.

-> aber das sind alles Gründe, die erst nachdem die Aktie in den Keller gewandert ist an die Oberfläche kamen, weil entäuschte Anleger Ihr vernichtet Aktienvermögen zurück haben wollten. Da wurde von findigen Anwälten jeder Telekomstein umgedreht. Die finden immer etwas .


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Lartens schrieb:


> Telefonzellen waren es nicht alleine. Die Telekom hat einen Großteil des gewaltigen Immobilienvermögens zu hoch testiert bekommen und da sind halt Telefonzellen nunmal ein Teil von.



Jep, aber alles aufzuzählen wäre einbisschen zu aufwendig, ich hab wohl das usw oben vergessen sehe ich bzw. es nicht so gut formuliert 

Wobei die Abweichungen, bei den Telefonzellen unter anderem mit am höchsten waren, was ich schon extrem finde, dass man so einen Bock bauen kann. Ist ja schon ein recht großer Schaden daraus entstanden....

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Eine Sache haben alle ehemaligen Staatskonzerne gemein, als es noch Staatskonzerne waren arbeiteten dort Beamte und Beamte zahlen nunmal nicht in die normale gesetzliche Rentenversicherung ein und sind relativ teuer im Unterhalt



Würde ja auch nicht mehr Sinn machen, wenn der Staat den (nicht-)Beamten zusätzliches Geld zahlen muss, damit diese es an den Staat (Abteilung Renten) zurücküberweisen...



> ... Aber eines sind alle Beamten, sie sind Staatsangestellte ... und welchen Vorraussetzungen sie verbeamtet wurden ist ersteinmal nebensächlich denn sie wurden nunmal in den Staatsdienst berufen ... deswegen hat der Staat auch für deren Unterhalt und Pension zu sorgen ... Das es derart viele "kleine" Beamte gibt ist ein Fehler der seit den 50er Jahren gemacht wurde, damals wollte man die Leute binden ... später kam dann der recht gute Verdienst und die Sicherheit als Hauptargument verbeamtet zu werden ...



Sicherlich war das einer der vielen Fehler, die man hätte vermeiden sollen, die man aber bequem auf künftige Generationen abwälzen konnte. Worauf ich hinauswollte war nur der Aspekt, dass es keine Heldentat der Privatisierer ist, wenn ein Ex-Staatsunternehmen Gewinn macht, weil sie die Last dieser Fehler aus der Firmenbilanz in die Staatsbilanz verlagert haben. Unterm Strich kostet das den Steuerzahler das gleiche, er kriegt als Kunde aber sogar weniger Service.




hyperionical schrieb:


> Da war aber ja auch ein Gegenwert in Gütern da, während jetzt die Geldwerte aus dem nichts erschaffen werden, auch wenn dieser Vorgang mit schönen Begriffen getarnt wird.
> Ich will nicht darstellen das das Geldsystem nie einen Zweck hatte, es war ein vlt. wichtiger Zwischenschritt aber aufgrund seiner Mechanismen könte man es als unheilbar krank bezeichnen.



Nö. Es hat vielleicht eine Entwicklungsrichtung, die es nicht kontrollieren kann, aber das ist nicht zwangsläufig eine Krankheit, denn es ist eine Entwicklung (s.o.; s.u.), die im Rahmen des kapitalistischen Systems auf keinen Endpunkt zuläuft, sondern die bis in alle Ewigkeit weiterlaufen könnte.



> Volle Zustimmung, aber eben auch eines der zentralen Probleme.



Aber nicht nur des Zinssystems, dass ist ein Riesenproblem an vielen Ecken der Gesellschaft. Zins ist bestenfalls einer der bequemeren Ablaufmechanismen, aber sich auf ihn zu konzentrieren, wäre eine Verkennung des eigentlichen Sachverhaltes.




> Beispiel 1 ergibt nur wenig Sinn, da die Entwicklung ohne Geld viel schneller ablaufen würde als mit, simpel bedingt dadurch das alle aufeinander aufbauen können und das ohne für eine Anordnung aus Transistoren einem anderen Geld zahlen zu müssen (diese Notwendigkeit besteht nur mit Geld). Eben dieses Faktum bemst die Entwicklung überall und in allen Bereichen da, wie von mir schon beschrieben, ein und daselbe zigmal erforscht werden muss



Häh?
Was du beschreibst hat rein gar nichts mit der Existenz von Geld (geschweige denn Zins) zu tun, sondern mit der Existenz von Konkurrenz. Das sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Fragen.



> Das ist ein zentrales Problem, das zeigt das mit Zwang nix zu erreichen ist. Deshalb bin ich ja auch gegen alle Fanatiker, Bomber oder Idioten die anderen etwas aufzwingen wollen... Natürlich wird man aber nie eine Zustimmung von 100% erreichen, doch ich denke das die Mehrheit leiber besser leben will als weiterhin immer etwas schlechter zu werden.



Ich weiß nicht, wie du zu diesem Schluss kommst. Meine Beobachtungen an sehr vielen Stellen laufen jedes einzelne Mal darauf hinaus, dass die Mehrheit vor allem besser leben will, als ihr Nachbar. Alles andere ist Nebensache.



> Die meisten Menschen nehmen jedoch an dieses extreme Neidverhalten wäre angeboren, was aber nicht stimmt. Wer schon Umgang mit vielen sehr jungen Kindern und deren Eltern hatte wird erkennen müssen das dieses Verhalten anerzogen ist und keineswegs natürlich. Es sollte einem Menschen mit Grips aber möglich sein sein Verhalten nicht nur von sowetwas leiten zu lassen sondern auch mal sleber einen eigenen Gedanken zu haben und eine echte eigene Meinung (nicht das Pseudogelaber der meisten Menschen) auch zu unbequemen unpopulären Themen (es gibt ja nicht nur dieses Thema).



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber trotz meiner ständigen Argumentation in diese Richtung z.B. in diesem Forum habe ich quasi nie einen derartigen Erkenntnissgewinn beobachtet, geschweige denn eine Verhaltensänderung.
Solange aber die Menschen ihre Überzeug nicht ändern, kann man keine Verbesserung ihrere Lebensumstände erreichen, in dem man gegen die Mechanismen vorgeht, mit denen sie diese verschlechtern.
Umgekehrt ist es überhaupt nicht nötig, gegen die Mechanismen vorzugehen, wenn die Menschen ihre Überzeugung ändern.


----------



## frEnzy (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zinsen, "die" und andere Gründe für den Niedergang des Systems*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen nehmen jedoch an dieses extreme Neidverhalten wäre angeboren, was aber nicht stimmt. Wer schon Umgang mit vielen sehr jungen Kindern und deren Eltern hatte wird erkennen müssen das dieses Verhalten anerzogen ist und keineswegs natürlich.


Hast du eigene Kinder? Neid ist eine ganz natürliche Sache und gerade bei Kindern auch mal ungehemmt ausgelebt. Man lernt erst später mit dem Gefühl gelassener umzugehen. Und einige lernen es nie.

Neid ist ein evolutionstechnisch wichtiges Gefühl, denn es spiegelt wieder, dass wir erkennen können, wenn jemand anderes etwas besseres hat, als wir. Das hilft ungemein bei der Verbesserung des eigenen Standards und damit erhöht es die Chance zu überleben


----------

